# Female sority 20 gallon tank



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a 20 gallon hexagon tank with live plants. My goal is to start a female sorority. Right now I introduce my 2 older females to it. Ruby and sapphire.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

ruby


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Sapphire


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Now sigh the other 2 are small compared to these 2 and are in a temporary small tanks... one hospital tank she's getting over fin rot that she had because of petsmart and other one I just got yesterday day so far no issues just she's small...any advice how and when to introduce the 2 smaller ones?


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Pearl she the one with fin rot


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

midnight storm she's green black very pretty crowntail just she's not showing her tail off right now...


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

crowntail


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok i hope that last picture shows the green shes very very pretty alimost too pretty be female... but thats what big al said but im unsure.....


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

No I think female I see the white spot but she's probably my most beautiful female I ever had


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

August 21 2022

SORITY GIRLS BIO:









Girl #1 

PEARL: Dumbo platinum seems to be the most peaceful one and bottom of food chain in group. Took out my full grown girls because of her. Just getting over fin rot from petsmart cup.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Girl # 2









Princess Topaz
Probably one of most aggressive in sority. She flared a bit in pet smart cup at the other gal but seemed to calm down a lot in the bigger cup. For a female (she has the white breeding tube) she has the most prettiest Finnish I ever saw on a female crown tail. Her coloring also unique. Shiny pearl like scales and yellow Finnish.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Girl #3


Blueice








Dumbo female white with blue shine might be 2nd on bottom of food chain haven't seen much aggression from her. I guess Dumbo ears are probably most peaceful out of the type


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Girl#4 mid night storm black blue and even some turquoise scales crowntail. She seems to be as aggressive as princess Topaz or even more so. Not easy to take a picture of


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

These 4 girls are way smaller than my other 2 fully grown females. Was debating on putting all 6 in the tank together right away in fact I did... the 2 females below wasn't full on aggressive towards the snaller ones. They did nip and chase if they got too close but soon got distract by somethinge else in the tank .. but due to their size they can literally kill these 4 easily if they wanted to. So I decided just to be safe to temporarily remove the adults for a while to let these 4 grow a bit before adding them in. I hope it won't be error. The adults got along great with each other. Even swam with each other like buddies......


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Girl #5 ruby red and white crowntail full grown female wanting babiies... shes actually makong a nest.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

#6 sapphire blue and white crowntail pretty girl. If I left her in sority right now she might become the boss pf the tank I think but could be wrong out of these 2 it's so hard to figure out who has seniority... they get along so well together.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

THE TANK: 20 gallon hexagon
Live plants dragon rock
Tank mates corys and ram snails, neons


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

better picture of midnight storm


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm having issued with pictures...


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

Creating a female sority yeah they got posted there for some reason...


----------



## rjquick2013 (6 mo ago)

I've always wanted a sorority of girls. For some reason they all get along great at the store then try to kill each other when I get them home. That is a lovely looking girl, by the way. She will be nice once her fins grow out.


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

You should see the others. They seem to get along fine the 4 younger ones. I took out the full grown ones not because they were very aggressive but because if they truly wanted to they can make lunch out of the snaller ones...and they did on occasion chase them. I will wait until these babies grow bit more and then try rearrange the tank and reintroduce the adults.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Would you like me to merge the posts into one? Put all in your journal?


----------



## kellymhill (Apr 24, 2016)

If you can yes I'm unsure how I bounce my recent posts to the others that i posted in the past but my phone does funny things a lot. Right now I been posting in the one that has the most posts called creating a female sority. That one I guess was made when I just got sapphire and ruby which were babies but are now grown up


----------

